# أرجو مساعدة اخواني أريد عمل دائرة أمبليفير



## دكتورمحمدصبري (24 يناير 2012)

لتقوية جهاز لاسلكي سيناو 258 بلس للحصول علي مدي أكبر .أرجو الحصول علي دائرة سهلة التنفيذ.وكتابة المكونات بطريقة بسيطة حتي يسهل تنفيذها.علما بأن بيانات القاعدة هى frequency 388mHz output power 1W ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

